# Wish I trusted the proshot



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have the perfect job for the proshot this week. A front door and double side light order was goofed up and the exterior color is on the inside and the interior color on the outside plus a slider came unfinished instead of white.

So, I need to spray the front doo, both sides and spray finish the interior side of the slider (both already installed). Primer, and 2 finish products to use. I would love to use my proshot, but just do not trust it to deliver a run free finish or lay down a smooth coat of paint. So, I will be hauling 2 airless sprayers and possibly one hvlp for this job.

I wish I had the experience vp has with his. It would make my life soooo much easier this week.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have pumped about 8 gallons through my psff and I love the thing.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workie is right. The ff is a far superior machine to the regular ps. I shot this today on the high motor speed setting and low pressure with a 208. It really chugs along at low pressure with a pretty fine fan. The key for me is the less off and on the trigger the better. Its much happier pedal to the metal. I do spend alot of time giving all my ProShots love...breaking them down, lubing them, cleaning every speck of latex out of them, toothbrushing the tips, cleaning the filters etc.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Wil the fine finish shoot unthinned exterior paint (aura, moorglo,etc) untinned with no banding, not need too heavy of a coat to avoid runs on verticals, and atomize better all around? I think mine was a partial dud but even horizontally sprayed stuff is a little lacking in finish quality and the vertical stuff is a complete fail.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Wil the fine finish shoot unthinned exterior paint (aura, moorglo,etc) untinned with no banding, not need too heavy of a coat to avoid runs on verticals, and atomize better all around? I think mine was a partial dud but even horizontally sprayed stuff is a little lacking in finish quality and the vertical stuff is a complete fail.


I have not sprayed Aura with it but I have sprayed unthinned Duration and unthinned Manor Hall Timeless. I have been using it on exterior horizontal and vertical surfaces.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Wil the fine finish shoot unthinned exterior paint (aura, moorglo,etc) untinned with no banding, not need too heavy of a coat to avoid runs on verticals, and atomize better all around? I think mine was a partial dud but even horizontally sprayed stuff is a little lacking in finish quality and the vertical stuff is a complete fail.


Not unthinned. It is only 1500 psi max. So the PS is better at 2000 on those types of products. Thin it in the ff and it will atomize better. Doesnt take much thinning, certainly not to the point that its going to bust loose on verticals. We've done alot of Aura and Duration ext with both. The PS will do both unthinned. Can't emphasize enough how important it is to clean thoroughly with latex use in these things. Build up inside is what whacks these things out.

Edit: Pleased to note that Sean is getting Duration through it unthinned.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

It also sprays DTM very well.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> It also sprays DTM very well.


Are you running like a 515 on Duration and dtm?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Are you running like a 515 on Duration and dtm?


Nope I used a 312 it had no problems. The DTM was a thinner material than the other finishes. Maybe I am abusing it but it works great.


----------

